# GT6000 mower (917257740) running issue



## Trapperjack (Aug 11, 2017)

mower starts great, runs for 5 minutes and then starts loosing power, backfires and then dies. Let it sit for 30 minutes and it will start and repeat the process. Has run great all summer and just started this cycle. Help!


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Check the spark cold.
Check spark when problem occurs.
Compare. If weak, it's a heat sensitive ignition module/coil/armature.

Cleaning the grass, mouse nests etc. from under the shroud might allow it to run cool enough?

Change fuel filter.
Gas cap not venting? Loosen cap for a few seconds. if problem disappears for about 30 min.....


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I would bet on the gas cap, or fuel filter. Good advice Mr. Bill. I hope we get a follow-up to see what it was.


----------

